# Cancel the grooming appointment?



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm glad that all of you will understand my anxiety about taking Sergio to the groomer. 

So, she works from a dog bakery and boutique store. I learned about her through a neighbor who had a Maltese with a cut hair style that wasn't too short. My neighbor had great things to say about how relaxing the grooming experience is for her dog, due to the groomer.

However, when I was on the phone with the groomer recently, she called to confirm, she said that she only heard about Chris Christensen grooming tools at a grooming conference she went to last week. She said she bought some CC grooming tools and products.

Is a bad sign though that she is only just now learning about CC grooming supplies, since isn't that line the equivalent of a hair stylist who has never heard of Paul Mitchell? 

I really want the hair trimmed out of Sergio's eyes, and I don't want to do it myself. But, I can always cancel our Saturday appointment and find another more experienced groomer.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it's impressive she's trying to improve her techniques by going to grooming conferences but I'll be interested in what others say to this question.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Never having taken my two to a groomer for anything other than having them bathed before they were sent home from being boarded, my opinion may not be worth a whole lot.

But since your neighbor had such positive things to say about the relaxing grooming experience, due to the groomer, I would give her a chance. To me, for a first experience especially, that would be of the highest priority. Then judge on what kind of job you think she does and go from there.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You may want to bring photos with you to show the groomer how you want your puppy's face to look. You can search for threads on this forum for "puppy cut" and find some good examples and some bad ones, too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents. I'd much rather take my dog to a groomer who was really great with dogs and provided a stress-free experience and maybe wasn't the best or most knowledgeable groomer around (knowledge and experience will come with time and always can be improved on) than to one who was a super talented groomer, but who was more abrasive and provided a more stressful atmosphere to the dog.

Honestly, it's hair and it'll grow back if it's a bad cut and all will be forgotten (or worth a funny story later on), but a traumatic grooming experience is much harder to get past.

So to me, since the groomer comes with the recommendation of being good with dogs, I'd give her a try.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I'm glad that all of you will understand my anxiety about taking Sergio to the groomer.
> 
> So, she works from a dog bakery and boutique store. I learned about her through a neighbor who had a Maltese with a cut hair style that wasn't too short. My neighbor had great things to say about how relaxing the grooming experience is for her dog, due to the groomer.
> 
> ...


I think the CC products are too expensive for most professional grpomers to use every day. My groomer uses Espree and BioGroom products which are a LOT less expensive, and still do a great job.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My groomer does not use CC products-she is a long time groomer-she of course knows about CC but as Karen said that line is just too expensive for a shop-mine does use good Oatmeal shampoo-does great rinses of the coat-and loves my dogs so I would never think of taking my three to a shop that did not love them.

My other groomer also does not use CC products-but she shows Havanese and also loves my kids.

I think it's more important that the dog is groomed by someone who likes her job and comes with good references than one that is "up to date" on products and does not really like the dogs she grooms. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T (for now)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What they use to groom the pets would be of far less concern to me than the way they treat and groom them. I've never asked any of the groomers I've used over the years what brushes and combs they use.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I totally agree with the others. It's like scissors......would you ever ask them how much they paid for their trimming shears? Those can go for cheap to over $500 a pair too. I think it's like everything else, a reference is the BEST indicator of knowledge, not necessarily the expense of the grooming product.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I just found a mobil groomer in our small area. I talked quiet a while to her, and she sounds very knowledgeable about grooming, and does do a couple of havanese. I wouldnt think to ask what kind of products she uses. As long as she is good with her, and gets a nice cut, I am happy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't cancel the appointment. It sounds like you have a caring groomer, now you have to train her on what kind of groom you would like on your pup.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. We shall see!! I did print out photos of cute puppy cuts.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think when they go to grooming school they buy their combs and equipment while in school. Maybe she has just never replaced them. Are you having more than just the bangs cut so you can see the eyes?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Bring the pictures, bring some high reward treats for Sergio, and tell her you are worried. She totally will understand.

If she is going to trim all of him, ask her to keep it long with the longest comb attachment. You will quickly work your way down to the shorter lengths when you find out how easy it is to comb. 

And remember.... hair grows back QUICKLY! Jack's grows about 3/4 to an inch a month.


----------

